# In search of a western plow mount for a 1987 GM full size truck or suburban.



## Mr.Western (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm looking for a Western plow mount for my 1988 K5 blazer if anyone has one on a truck that they are parting out I'm interested I'm on a budget due to a messy divorce.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Unimount or ultramount?


----------



## Mr.Western (Jan 24, 2014)

Doesn’t really matter at this point. I’d love to get an ultra mount but cause of my divorce situation money is tight and I’m on a budget


----------



## Mr.Western (Jan 24, 2014)

I’m looking for a uni-mount


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I found one ultra mount on E bay. No uni's


----------



## Mr.Western (Jan 24, 2014)

I bet they want top dollar for it too


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If you can find the mount you should be able to find a cheap unimount blade pretty easily


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mr.Western said:


> I bet they want top dollar for it too


$650


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> $650


For the mount or blade?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

m_ice said:


> For the mount or blade?


Mount
It is NOS
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-OEM-We...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> Mount


I was about to say that's super budget friendly for a blade


----------



## Mr.Western (Jan 24, 2014)

m_ice said:


> If you can find the mount you should be able to find a cheap unimount blade pretty easily


I found a unimount plow cheap but I just gotta find the mount


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

https://www.storksplows.com/new-che...t-truck-suburban-blazer-jimmy-61770-1515.html


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the unimount mount I would sell for 350.


----------



## Mr.Western (Jan 24, 2014)

Western1 said:


> I have the unimount mount I would sell for 350.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I’m in Michigan. Detroit area


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Not sure what your post meant


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

@Mr.Western - check the Buffalo NY Craigslist, there was a guy selling a complete Unimount setup with frame and controller for square body GM trucks.

If that falls through, call Casullo's in Kenmore and see if they can help you. 716-876-0916


----------

